# Zombie Apocalypse



## christiDu (Aug 23, 2012)

Looking for ides on Zombie Apocalypse back yard Party. Going with a Infected Laboratory for the Haunted House that leads into back yard but dont know what to do for the yard. Any Ideas?


----------



## a grim outlook (May 22, 2012)

Well its a yard so you could go for the "night of the living dead" stile zombies. Do a grave yard with zombies and zombie arms coming out the ground or even braking threw fences. Or maby just zombies escaping the lab.


----------

